# whats the best duck boat? why?



## deep water duck (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm starting to look for a new duck boat, but i want to be able to use it for layout and a reed boat. I'm thinking about 17' to 19' whats everyones thoughts?


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm not saying there's not a boat that can do both, but most hunters I know who do both have two different rigs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

an 18 foot jon is pretty flexible , and can be set up to do all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

that a loaded question, LOTS of things to consider.
$$$, where your going to hunt primarily, experience, weather you want to be able to hunt, tow or cradle your layout.
As pointed out most have different rigs.
I personally would use a 18' Jon where I layout hunt (open waters miles out great lakes), I wouldn't feel safe enough in rough seas with gear and ice to use one. That being said I know lots of area it'd be fine.
I run a 21' Polarcraft Tiller for my layout hunting and love it. Wouldn't help you much in the marsh though, unless you wanted to tow your jon out LOL.


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Lots of things to consider.
Here is what I have and why.

I have a 16 foot Deep V with a 1971 Mercury 40 HP.
I also use a 1970 7.5 HP Mercury kicker. It allows me to move the boat with just enough water to float; about a foot The blind in removable. Three guys can comfortably hunt out of it. 
I use it to:
-Hunt Wildfowl bay early in the season.
-Hunt Detroit River at the end of the season, especially the last weekend in Dec/Jan.
-Fish Walleye in the Detroit River each spring.
-Fish Lake Huron in the summer
-Drag all over the state when we camp.

It is big enough to handle big waves in Lake Huron.
Yet small enough that I can drag it off the trailer or across mud for a short distance. 

I rebuilt the motor and it runs like a watch, even in January. 
Enough power to get off the water in a hurry if I need to. 
But I can run on plane in about 16 inches of water.

I know I do NOT want to be in a jon boat on lake Huron, in November, if there is any wind or waves.
That being said, Some of the 18 foot and bigger welded jon boats would take the rougher water. But they are heavy and would be difficult if one had to man handle them into some reeds or off a trailer at a rampless launch.


----------



## deep water duck (Sep 22, 2014)

i dont actually h
layout hunt out of the boat it just transfers all the layout stuff including a 1 man in a cradle on the bow of the boat. right now i have a 18 ft bass tracker that i have removed all the wells and made duck boxes for the mother lines and its ok but i has very short sides and so im looking for something like a TDB boat or a deep v boat so it has higher sides for the snotty stuff laying out. I dont like getting swamped, that sucks in november. Im just getting peoples take on the situation to see if anyone is doing the same as me with different boats to get pros and cons. It suck making a big purchase like a boat to find out it doesnt work for what you want to do.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

TDB's are HEAVY. Get one of those stuck on a sand bar, or have the water go out on you...and you will be wishing for a winch in a hurry. 

I saw a very nice layout tender for sale in the classifieds on ohiowaterfowler that would fit your big water needs. 

Being honest, every waterfowler needs three boats: a canoe/sneak/pirogue, a 14-16' jon, and an 18' or more deep v.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

BFG said:


> Being honest, every waterfowler needs three boats: a canoe/sneak/pirogue, a 14-16' jon, and an 18' or more deep v.


That^


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

We love the Lund Alaskan 16. We stopped by at the toon one day but you were running around. I would say go up to an Alaskan 18 or maybe even a 20. Nice high sides and room to move a round. I like how it has a space on the transom for the water run out the back when you take a wave over the back. It doesn't just go right into your feet. It can take pretty nasty water even with the layout on the front. We got pinched in 2-3 footers this years. We stayed pretty dry for the most part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

BFG said:


> TDB's are HEAVY. Get one of those stuck on a sand bar, or have the water go out on you...and you will be wishing for a winch in a hurry.


Not to mention a rough wet ride. I also have always wondered why the downward facing nose on a supposed big water boat. If the interest was in a boat like that, you would be better off with the Bankes.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

1 boat that does it all is very tough. Especially if you want that boat to hunt and hide as well. TDB or Bankes would be the best fit for a cover boat that will hide and also double as a tender for layout.

I'm partial to TDB because they work well and I do own the company. The SC 17 will take rough water just as well as the others but in real rough your gonna get spray no doubt but a clean smooth ride otherwise. But when you want to go into the shallows the Bankes won't even come close to drafting the same amount of water. And the shape and design of the TDB is much more natural looking and hides second to none of the similar boats on the market.

Bankes is a better big water boat for sea ducks and open water hunts due to its v-hull design.

So its all depending on your needs. If your needs are hunting Michigan waters for layout and hiding in the reed beds around St Clair my choice would be TDB or a lund alaskan if money was no object and I could swing buying a blind that fit the alaskan properly even though it would be slightly taller and draft more water.

Weight of the boats? BFG claims the TDB is heavy, a 17SC weighs 750lbs empty. A Bankes freedom 17ft weighs 850s and an 18ft alaskan tiller weighs 975bs 
so I'm not sure where he got that claim from but clearly the TDB is the lightest of those 3 boats by 100lbs or more.Only a mod v jon boat would be lighter or an old starcraft but or what the OP is looking for those don't fit the need.

The TDB will draft 4" other than the motor Neither the Lund or the Bankes is even close due to the v hulls.

Lastly price,
A 18ft lund alaskan will be 27k 
Bankes Freedom 17440 no trailer or motor. doesnt include cover and some other options.
TDB 17SC 14000 no motor or trailer. includes cover, blind, electronics no hiding costs or extras to buy


Here is a photo of a 17sc hiding in the reeds on St Clair. 









and the results of 2 days hiding like this. nothing other than the boat and blind. no extra camo added or anything.









So there you have a honest opinion of the 3 boats I would consider for the great lakes area that can do everything the OP is looking for.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> Not to mention a rough wet ride. I also have always wondered why the downward facing nose on a supposed big water boat. If the interest was in a boat like that, you would be better off with the Bankes.


The design of the TDB was to hide the boat in the shallow reed beds and salt flats and to get offshore into bigger water both. It definitely has its limits indeed but its about as dual purpose as it gets for someone looking for both and the best of both. So now you dont have to wonder anymore. 

Bankes boats are drier and better riding in big water waves 3ft or more Waves less than 3ft and they are about the same with the TDB having a more stable platform in the water. The TDB really shines in shallow water drafting and sitting much lower and hiding itself much better due to its non square shadow producing design and shape. Bankes will carry 1 more person than the TDB I believe but still tight for more than 3.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

tonyhomer said:


> ...Lastly price, A 18ft lund alaskan will be 27k
> ...


With all due respect, I think that's a bit high (depending on the motor I guess). I can show you where you can get that boat, with a 60 or 75 OB, for $18K-$20K. I have the 1600 (which actually measures 16'-10") with a 50 OB, and that rig can be had for $15k-$16k.


----------



## weiss (Dec 1, 2008)

deep water duck said:


> I'm starting to look for a new duck boat, but i want to be able to use it for layout and a reed boat. I'm thinking about 17' to 19' whats everyones thoughts?


My starcraft in the classified


----------



## skycarp10 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have just posted my boat on C-list. It's been an excellent rig. Just had my second child and don't have the time to duck hunt. Kinda bummed to watch it go but can't justify it sitting in the garage. 

http://centralmich.craigslist.org/boa/4806832295.html


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> so I'm not sure where he got that claim from but clearly the TDB is the lightest of those 3 boats by 100lbs or more


I've met you Tony, and I don't think you could drag 750# across a sand bar or out of the mud when the water blows out. Yes...*the other hulls are heavy too*, but he specifically mentioned a TDB...which to me @ 750# is heavy, especially after you add 5 dozen blocks, three guys gear, 15 gallons of fuel, a 100# dog, a 150# outboard, and all those ducks you shot while the water was going out. 

All I'm sayin' is...you can hide in the reeds all ya' want...but if you hunt where I do and the water can go from 2' deep at 5:00am to 0' deep at 10:00am....you don't necessarily want a hull that weighs 1000# or more, regardless of who makes it. Once that water starts going, you better get on the ball and get that boat moved...and sometimes we don't get there in time and have to drag it. THAT SUCKS...even with a boat with less than 500# in it and two guys pulling. 

Just keeping it real. If the water stays the same depth, then one can presumably get away with a heavier hull. Where I hunt...(and a lot of other guys too) that ain't the case on 99% of the days. Like I said earlier...different boats apply for different situations, but to me the heavier glass hulls are NOT meant for areas with varying water depths. 

I recall an Outlaw boat (remember those???) stuck on a sand bar in the bay at Pte. Mouillee for about three days years ago. That was A LOT of money sitting there high and dry. 18'er I believe...damn thing had to weigh a ton.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

BFG said:


> I've met you Tony, and I don't think you could drag 750# across a sand bar or out of the mud when the water blows out. Yes...*the other hulls are heavy too*, but he specifically mentioned a TDB...which to me @ 750# is heavy, especially after you add 5 dozen blocks, three guys gear, 15 gallons of fuel, a 100# dog, a 150# outboard, and all those ducks you shot while the water was going out.
> 
> All I'm sayin' is...you can hide in the reeds all ya' want...but if you hunt where I do and the water can go from 2' deep at 5:00am to 0' deep at 10:00am....you don't necessarily want a hull that weighs 1000# or more, regardless of who makes it. Once that water starts going, you better get on the ball and get that boat moved...and sometimes we don't get there in time and have to drag it. THAT SUCKS...even with a boat with less than 500# in it and two guys pulling.
> 
> ...



The op did ask about that boat. I think explained it well. Op also said it was going to a be mostly a transfer boat for layout and transport a single layout. I happen to know the op and normally there will not be a shift in water level. Unless it goes to the east coat. Then for sure it will. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

BFG said:


> I've met you Tony, and I don't think you could drag 750# across a sand bar or out of the mud when the water blows out. Yes...*the other hulls are heavy too*, but he specifically mentioned a TDB...which to me @ 750# is heavy, especially after you add 5 dozen blocks, three guys gear, 15 gallons of fuel, a 100# dog, a 150# outboard, and all those ducks you shot while the water was going out.
> 
> All I'm sayin' is...you can hide in the reeds all ya' want...but if you hunt where I do and the water can go from 2' deep at 5:00am to 0' deep at 10:00am....you don't necessarily want a hull that weighs 1000# or more, regardless of who makes it. Once that water starts going, you better get on the ball and get that boat moved...and sometimes we don't get there in time and have to drag it. THAT SUCKS...even with a boat with less than 500# in it and two guys pulling.
> 
> ...


Not disagreeing with you other than the comparable boats the OP asked about the TDB is the lightest. And you stated it was heavy and did'nt mention that the others were comparable were even heavier but that's probably because you just assumes the TDB would be heavier than even a 18ft alaskan which is not the case. LOL

And quite frankly I don't see even you dragging any 18ft duck boat that's stuck in the mud very far and your a big boy. Its just not gonna happen the boat will stick to the mud like its glue. And while those boys out east love to dock there duck boats on low tide in that stuff they generally have a tide coming back soon to float it again. And if I'm hunting locally and the winds are gonna blow the water out I'm leaving before it does so or hunting somewhere else. Common sense takes over at some point for most. LOL


No harm done just giving a true factual Comparison of 3 comparable boats that are what the OP was looking for.


----------



## countryboy17 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd look into phowler boats big water series if you looking for a boat to do both. If I had the money that's what I would have. You can custom order it however you want to. Seen a few videos of it on YouTube by a guide service that's out of green bay and on lake Michigan and it looks pretty sweet best all around boat I've seen. Also check out duckwater boats they have a ocean and a bay series that are tanks made out of 1/4" aluminum that might work for you. I'd lean more towards an aluminum boat if your going to be taking it in the shallow water and breaking ice with it.


----------



## countryboy17 (Nov 25, 2010)

http://m.youtube.com/results?q=phowler boats demo&sm=3


----------



## ojynnad20 (Oct 21, 2011)

BFG said:


> TDB's are HEAVY. Get one of those stuck on a sand bar, or have the water go out on you...and you will be wishing for a winch in a hurry.
> 
> I saw a very nice layout tender for sale in the classifieds on ohiowaterfowler that would fit your big water needs.
> 
> Being honest, every waterfowler needs three boats: a canoe/sneak/pirogue, a 14-16' jon, and an 18' or more deep v.


What's the best way to convince your wife that you need it :lol:


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

ojynnad20 said:


> What's the best way to convince your wife that you need it :lol:


Just by her a new vacuum, or a new dishwasher the same day you get the boat...show her you care and want her happy to be involved in the housework and meal preparation that wives are responsible for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Tony H. You nailed it on the TDB! I have the 14' and that thing just disappears out there in the most sparce of cover. I used mine almost exclusively this year with the high water and divers , mallards and blacks dropped right in. One afternoon I took it into the draw just for fun and picked a spot of very thin corn that is not prime. Picked a spot that was pretty beat down and pitched decoys . 10 minutes in, a pair of blacks showed up to interrupt my pizza loaf! Pretty much like that all afternnon and I wasnt sitting in waist deep water. 2 guys and a dog fit snug but not uncomfortable. On the coldest days the occupants stay nice and warm inside because the blind materail pretty much blocks all wind. The days when I assume water problems I walk in or take the kayak as no boat was made for mud--learned that the hard way.One thing I really like with the boat is the whaleback design. Comes in handy as a place to haul up muskies for quick hook removal and the fish slime rollls off the back.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

ojynnad20 said:


> What's the best way to convince your wife that you need it :lol:


I don't understand?


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

Swamp Boss said:


> Tony H. You nailed it on the TDB! I have the 14' and that thing just disappears out there in the most sparce of cover. I used mine almost exclusively this year with the high water and divers , mallards and blacks dropped right in. One afternoon I took it into the draw just for fun and picked a spot of very thin corn that is not prime. Picked a spot that was pretty beat down and pitched decoys . 10 minutes in, a pair of blacks showed up to interrupt my pizza loaf! Pretty much like that all afternnon and I wasnt sitting in waist deep water. 2 guys and a dog fit snug but not uncomfortable. On the coldest days the occupants stay nice and warm inside because the blind materail pretty much blocks all wind. The days when I assume water problems I walk in or take the kayak as no boat was made for mud--learned that the hard way.One thing I really like with the boat is the whaleback design. Comes in handy as a place to haul up muskies for quick hook removal and the fish slime rollls off the back.


Swamp Boss

Until guys have actually owned one and put it threw the paces one can only speculate about TDB's. I have hunted from everything but the 14 classic and my preference is the 17SC as it simply hides better than any of the other similar boats out there and drafts less, more stable and simply works.(see photos above) Bankes are wonderful if your main interest is big water due to its higher degree hull but with that you lose the ability to go shallow and also some of the stability of the boat as a shooting platform.

I got tired of freezing in a jon boat with a flip up blind that didnt do anything but hold the cold in I think. Now in the 17SC we are insulated and completely out of the wind with the blind up and can easily add a heater if needed and keep it warm and cozy inside.

The Duck Boat sticks with what works, no need for fancy gadgets, seating etc that will fail over time. Bare bones equipment that works. PERIOD. keeps costs down and makes for less maintenance required. Guys still gunning from a boat built in 1985 proves just that.

There is no perfect boat for doing multiple things but The Duck Boat is pretty damn close, don't believe me, believe the thousands of owners still gunning from them who many have owned them since the 1980's. Field tested and proven design for over 3 decades now. No other mass manufactured duck boat even comes close. Bankes is surely another one of these great boats But they still have a decade or 2 to go to catch up with TDB. But its a different hull and design in my opinion suited much better for sea ducks in the open water and not tucking it away in 6" depth waters of the back bays and marshes.

We bought TDB because it is the best duck boat ever designed and everyone who now makes a similar boat got there start from the TDB. Which is a fact. And we have and will continue to improve on the few things TDB needs addressed. We have a short road ahead to get back to where it once was due to the last 2 owners raising the prices to high and simply not building the boats for 3-4 years. But we are well on our way back and will continue the come back. 

If anyone wants a test ride in a 17SC give me a shout. I have one ready to go, Have boat will travel.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Regardless get more power than you think you need. Too much motor? Back off the throttle. Not enough power? Well... This from a guy with a tank of a 14' deep v that's rated for 40 and has 15. Dead solid reliable fished four great lakes with her sometimes 5-6 miles out and we'll always make it back, eventually. 

I personally would not go out on the great lakes in anything without a v hull. Have nightmares from trips in modified v hulls or even tri hulls. Grew up in an 18' starcraft holiday and never felt scared in that boat. Just my opinion with 5k+ hours on the lakes 3300 of them on my boats.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Do yourself a favor before pulling the trigger on a boat and check out Produgy boats. I've got an 1854 with a drop deck and can go anywhere I could with my 1648 all welded. Plus believe it or not it performs even better in all conditions. 
You can check them out on FB @ Prodigy boats or their web page @ prodigyboats.com. They are a custom boat builder out of Georgia andnChad will build to your specs and layout the boat exactly like you want. They have tons of options as well. There are lots of good boats being built today but even if I wasn't "on staff" over there I would still own one. Best boat I've ever been in hands down.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

One thing to consider (although I don't think the OP asked about it)...most of us can't afford a whole fleet of boats (I have four now :yikes, so if you like to fish too, consider that in your equation. Nothing against what anyone has said about the TDB or other boats...I don't own them, but I know they all have outstanding qualities for hunting. But when I was looking back in '05, I was looking for a boat that could handle big water hunting, could work as a tender for layout hunting, could handle a boat blind, could go reasonbly shallow and hide in whatever cover is available, PLUS I wanted a boat to fish walleye on the bay, or LSC, or any number of inland lakes. That's why I ended up with an Alaskan, which IMO is one of the most versatile when you consider both hunting AND non-hunting uses. In fact, in the years I've owned it, I've used it much more for non-hunting uses (mostly fishing) simply because hunting season is relatively short compared to the summer season. I LOVE that boat for fishing in all kinds of situtations. And I never imagined I would pulling people on tubes, but I've done a ton of that in the past few years. So just something else to consider...or not.


----------

